# Seguimento Sul - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:46)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

Terminou o Fevereiro e com ele as esperanças de o sul ainda poder escapar ao cenário de seca. Mas com a perspectiva já de um Março igualmente seco, modeladas que estão as duas primeiras semanas sem precipitação alguma, devem fazer-se desde já planos realistas de acordo com a situação, não há lugar a optimismos estáticos neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2015 às 23:13)

Cheguei a apanhar 22ºC no carro... aquele ar de verão ao final da tarde quando se sente o bafo do calor. Tardes de verão, as esplanadas encheram!


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2015 às 14:30)

Ante-ontem esteve nublado, abafado e com um vento fraco que não ajudava em nada.
Ontem abriu, teve solinho, um tempo de primavera bastante agradável. À noite encobriu-se...
Por isso, hoje está completamente cinzento, abafado e não tem sequer piada nenhuma fotografar tal coisa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2015 às 16:19)

Máxima de 20.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2015 às 01:07)

Dêem notícias. O Tempo não é só chuva e trovoada (que já falta pouco para o tempo delas, vai ser uma primavera em cheio). 

Aqui está o panorama da precipitação de Fevereiro, de Elvas para sul:





Laranja (1º decil): extremamente seco (acumulado que é ultrapassado em mais de 90% dos anos)
Amarelo (2º decil): muito seco ( idem, em pelo menos 80% dos anos)
Amarelo esverdeado (3º decil): seco (é superado em pelo menos 70% dos anos)
Verde azeitona (4ºdecil): normal a tender para o seco (valores que são excedidos em pelo menos 60% dos anos)

Valores preliminares ainda sujeitos a verificação.


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2015 às 06:14)

Provavelmente só quando houver mudança de estação é que o Sul poderá ter alguma precipitação.

As altas pressões continuam muito estáveis sobre a Península, Marrocos e Europa Ocidental e nada parece quebrar este padrão!

Aqui o Norte já precisava de um período mais seco, os últimos anos hidrológicos foram acima da média, mas neste momento o Sul precisa de cerca de 100 mm para os ecossistemas aguentarem o Verão.

Há uns tempos as sazonais previam Abril e Maio acima da média, aguardemos. Já houve no passado um período húmido entre Abril e Junho com trovoadas no Sul, com pico de precipitação em Abril.

Se não caírem 100 mm até Maio a situação poderá ficar um pouco preocupante no Sotavento. Há muito défice hídrico acumulado para repor nos lençóis freáticos, em barragens, nos solos da serra.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2015 às 12:01)

frederico disse:


> Se não caírem 100 mm até Maio a situação poderá ficar um pouco preocupante no Sotavento. Há muito défice hídrico acumulado para repor nos lençóis freáticos, em barragens, nos solos da serra.



As barragens precaveram-se no Outono, e estão compostas.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2015 às 16:59)

Hoje belo dia de praia, max de 22º e vento fraco..só é pena a àgua estar fria  A previsão era de vento moderado mas felizmente nem vê-lo!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Mar 2015 às 17:22)

StormRic disse:


> Dêem notícias. O Tempo não é só chuva e trovoada (que já falta pouco para o tempo delas, vai ser uma primavera em cheio).
> 
> Aqui está o panorama da precipitação de Fevereiro, de Elvas para sul:
> 
> ...




StormRic, porque dizes que vai se em cheio? Espero sériamente que tenhas razão!!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

é verdade que os dias têm sido agradaveis e assim vão continuar, mas também já fazia falta alguma chuva, mas chuva de jeito e não chuviscos


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2015 às 00:27)

Rajadas constantes acima de 50 km/h, com máximo de 64 km/h mesmo agora. 11,6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 00:32)

Esse local com vento de Leste , tem sempre rajadas fortes.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Mar 2015 às 00:36)

Não tinha tido oportunidade de colocar aqui mas na segunda feira passada a serra de monchique tinha este tapete de manhã:


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2015 às 01:47)

MikeCT disse:


> Não tinha tido oportunidade de colocar aqui mas na segunda feira passada a serra de monchique tinha este tapete de manhã:



Já a vi assim tanta vez. Mesmo pequena, também é bonita 

Ora bem, notícias para o @StormRic :
- Ontem por volta da meia-noite instalou-se um nevoeiro cerrado que durou até às 9h da manhã.
- O dia esteve todo encoberto por uma fina camada de nuvens que tornou o dia numa autêntica estufa. Esteve mais calor do que em alguns dias do verão, o que foi muito agradável para desfrutar de uma tarde na esplanada do café.
- O único rasto de pôr-do-sol laranja, amarelo, rosa, vermelho, etc. que tive tempo de apanhar foi este e já eram 18h30:





- Agora por volta das 22h, começou a ficar vento e limpou um pouco o céu, ou seja, frio.
Mais do que isto, não sei o que dizer. Foi um dia sem assunto, digamos assim. Calor de Primavera e nada mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2015 às 07:33)

Rajada máxima de 82 km/h!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2015 às 08:23)

Nalgumas zonas da cidade as rajadas continuam nessa ordem, sensação extremamente desconfortável na rua e para conduzir.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2015 às 09:05)

André, estava a falar das barragens agrícolas, no sotavento estão muito em baixo para a época do ano.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

Já nos 21,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 17:53)

vamm disse:


> Já a vi assim tanta vez. Mesmo pequena, também é bonita
> 
> Ora bem, notícias para o @StormRic :
> - Ontem por volta da meia-noite instalou-se um nevoeiro cerrado que durou até às 9h da manhã.
> ...



Monchique tem o dobro do tamanho de Sintra, é uma serra muito bonita que só revela toda a sua beleza em explorações fora da estrada, à semelhança de Sintra.
As vistas que para nós são quotidianas podem ser deslumbrantes aos olhos de quem nunca as viu. Nunca tinha visto o nevoeiro sobre Monchique, é fantástico.

 as notícias são para todos, mas eu agradeço, obrigado por um relato tão completo!
Realmente o salto das máximas ontem foi espantoso e as nuvens altas contribuiam para a sensação ao diluirem as sombras.
Mesmo um pequeno "quadro" como esse apontamento fotográfico bem enquadrado pelas silhuetas é suficiente para percebermos o poente e o céu que esteve.

Passado este vento vai subir bem a temperatura nos próximos dias.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2015 às 12:18)

19,9ºC


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2015 às 13:32)

MikeCT disse:


> Não tinha tido oportunidade de colocar aqui mas na segunda feira passada a serra de monchique tinha este tapete de manhã:




Foi nessas serranias, que tive excelentes surpresas. Desde noites inesperadamente quentes, a ventos musicais, a grupos de nuvens que surgiam «magicamente» do nada, a gritos de águias de bonelli e lince-ibérico, ao «restolhar» despreocupado de vários javalis, que se levantavam dos seus leitos paradisiacos feitos de oregãos, fetos e estevas...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2015 às 14:06)

Máximo de *91,1 km/h* no IPMA ontem. Penso que não havia uma situação de vento de leste causada pela aproximação de um AA tão agressiva desde 2005.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2015 às 14:52)

22,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2015 às 15:13)

Serpa: 23,1ºC
Herdade da Bemposta: 22,5ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Évora: 20.2 ºC
S. Miguel de Machede: 21.7 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2015 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de leste.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 12.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> Foi nessas serranias, que tive excelentes surpresas. Desde noites inesperadamente quentes, a ventos musicais, a grupos de nuvens que surgiam «magicamente» do nada, a gritos de águias de bonelli e lince-ibérico, ao «restolhar» despreocupado de vários javalis, que se levantavam dos seus leitos paradisiacos feitos de oregãos, fetos e estevas...



 com um relato desses se pudesse punha-me já a caminho!


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 23:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Serpa: 23,1ºC
> Herdade da Bemposta: 22,5ºC



Todos os factores, temperatura, vento, baixa humidade, precipitação nula, insolação elevada, a contribuirem para uma evapotranspiração galopante:





4-5mm por dia, a aumentar, seca rapidamente o solo. Pode-se não notar para já nas albufeiras mas seguramente no aspecto dos campos.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2015 às 00:49)

Boas
O dia foi quente por Grândola mas agora a noite esta bem gélida,  estao agora apenas 2, 9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2015 às 15:01)

Máxima de 23,5ºC até ao momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2015 às 16:56)

Máxima 24ºC, imagino amanhã....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 00:32)

Ainda 12,5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mar 2015 às 10:58)

Bons dias,
ás 9h da manhã a estação meteorológica do ipma registava 16,8ºC em Portalegre! hoje deve aquecer bem...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 12:25)

Já nos 24,3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 12:46)

Serpa: 24,8ºC
Herdade Bemposta: 22,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 13:54)

25,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

*27,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa. 
Minima: *1,4ºC *


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 14:21)

26ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mar 2015 às 14:45)

22,6ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:46)

Tanto calor aí no Sul e aqui no Litoral Norte junto à costa a temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

É por isso que no Verão os melhores sítios para passar férias são o Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2015 às 14:48)

22,5ºC por aqui,bem agradável.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 14:58)

26,3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2015 às 19:31)

Ainda 20,9ºC na estação da Herdade da Bemposta


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

19,9ºC e... a aumentar. Vento de leste.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2015 às 22:06)

Boas noites,

Extremos de hoje:
Sitio das Fontes
TMáx: 27,6ºC
TMin: 1,3ºC

Carvoeiro
TMáx: 24,3ºC
TMin: 8,3ºC

Um belo dia para passear na praia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e nem teve assim tanto calor.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

A máxima na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi 18.9ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Mar 2015 às 21:30)

Extremos de hoje:
Serpa - 26,7ºC
Herdade da Bemposta - 25,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2015 às 10:04)

Já nos 18,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

25,9ºC em Serpa
26,3ºC na Herdade da Bemposta
A seca já se faz sentir, já é necessário regar dia sim dia não, os agricultores que não têm acesso à agua de Alqueva (a maioria dos pequenos e médios agricultores) já está bastante preocupada com a ausência de precipitação


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2015 às 14:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 25,9ºC em Serpa
> 26,3ºC na Herdade da Bemposta
> A seca já se faz sentir, já é necessário regar dia sim dia não, os agricultores que não têm acesso à agua de Alqueva (a maioria dos pequenos e médios agricultores) já está bastante preocupada com a ausência de precipitação



Para surtir efeito tem de chover ainda este mês e falo das culturas de sequeiro trigo, aveia, etc  A falta de chuva no Inverno afeta principalmente estas culturas. Ainda assim parece-me que o mal já está feito e haverá certamente quebras de produção no trigo nas regiões do Baixo Alentejo.

No entanto parece que a chuva poderá vir ainda antes do fim do mês e isso seria ótimo. Quanto mais rápido ela cair melhor e em quantidades razoáveis que dê para passar bem os terrenos e restituir os níveis de humidade.
Para já parece haver chances de chuva mesmo antes da mudança de estação. Aguardemos o desenrolar dos modelos nos próximos dias.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Para surtir efeito tem de chover ainda este mês e falo das culturas de sequeiro trigo, aveia, etc  A falta de chuva no Inverno afeta principalmente estas culturas. Ainda assim parece-me que o mal já está feito e haverá certamente quebras de produção no trigo nas regiões do Baixo Alentejo.
> 
> No entanto parece que a chuva poderá vir ainda antes do fim do mês e isso seria ótimo. Quanto mais rápido ela cair melhor e em quantidades razoáveis que dê para passar bem os terrenos e restituir os níveis de humidade.
> Para já parece haver chances de chuva mesmo antes da mudança de estação. Aguardemos o desenrolar dos modelos nos próximos dias.


Duvido que venha alguma chuva de jeito


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2015 às 23:32)

há 9 dias que não escrevia nada... e pouco tenho para escrever. Dias agradáveis de primavera.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2015 às 00:54)

Ainda 12,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (11 Mar 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia! Depois de uns dias primaveris com máximas a rondar os +25ºC e mínimas a rondar os +6/7ºC, 
hoje céu nublado e estão apenas +8ºC. Está fresquinho...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2015 às 09:48)

Já nos 17,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2015 às 10:33)

20,2ºC hoje promete


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Mar 2015 às 12:06)

Évora e S. Miguel de Machede: 22.4 ºC


----------



## luky (11 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

No Carvoeiro não temos o calor que se tem sentido (a 6 km da costa já marca maximas superiores a 20°, a estação de Estombar registou há dias 1°  de minima e 27° de máxima) devido á brisa maritima fria de este, sul e  oeste, com maximas nos 16° mas registamos minimas amenas nos 12°.





Ainda ontem tivemos mesmo grande nevoeiro sem que tenha afastado o pessoal da praia (que é para usar todo o ano, desde que haja sol, apesar da agua fria...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2015 às 12:48)

25,5ºC


----------



## NunoC (11 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

Dia espetacular de primavera com temperaturas amenas!  Está ótimo para andar lá fora e passear


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

Máxima: 26,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 17:05)

NunoC disse:


> Dia espetacular de primavera com temperaturas amenas!  Está ótimo para andar lá fora e passear



Onde? No Porto?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2015 às 07:26)

Sigo com 3,7 graus actuais e nevoeiro. Não estava nada à espera.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2015 às 14:03)

66,3 km/h de máxima esta noite. Por momentos a temperatura descia a pique, já ia com 7ºC, até que voltou aos 12 com rajadas acima de 60 km/h de NE.


----------



## Thomar (14 Mar 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia. 
Dia de Sol, até ás 9H o tempo estava agradável, mas depois o vento apareceu e tem soprado sempre com alguma intensidade
o que se torna desconfortável andar na rua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2015 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. O vento de Norte, a trazer o ar quente a fazer lembrar o Verão. 

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## vamm (16 Mar 2015 às 14:43)

Uma segunda-feira bem quentinha, mas pelos vistos amanhã já vem chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2015 às 17:59)

15,9ºC actuais. Máxima de 16,6 e mínima de 7,4.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 19:16)

vamm disse:


> Uma segunda-feira bem quentinha, mas pelos vistos amanhã já vem chuva



Em vez de "" não seria "" ?

Alegremo-nos, não vai ser muita mas esta chuva devia ser uma pequena festa, dada a situação de seca presente, especialmente no centro e sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 08:06)

Bons acumulados em Aljezur e Carvoeiro





A imagem radar explica bem a situação




Algumas células a oeste de Sines


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2015 às 09:13)

Chove de forma moderada
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Bela manhã de chuva.
Sigo com 13,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e com 10,2mm em Carveiro.

Só falta uma trovoadazita...  Mas parece-me difícil.... talvez agora no pós-frontal apareça algo..


----------



## Thomar (17 Mar 2015 às 09:31)

Bom dia! Por Ponte de Sôr, céu nublado, vento fraco, e caiu uma morrinha de 10 minutos por volta das 8h30m.
Chuva cá te espero!


----------



## srr (17 Mar 2015 às 09:45)

Por Bemposta - Abrantes 
Igual a Ponte de Sôr!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 09:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Bela manhã de chuva.
> Sigo com 13,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e com 10,2mm em Carveiro.
> ...



Vão ter festa aí, assim está modelado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 10:14)

Bons dias,

Por aqui vai chuvendo de fraco a moderado, mas sempre constante... A ver se isto melhora!


----------



## Thomar (17 Mar 2015 às 10:48)

Por Ponte de Sôr, uma volta de carro e a temperatura na cidade a variar entre os +10,5ºC e os +11,5ºC.
O Céu continua nublado, vento fraco mas fresco e de vez em quando alguma morrinha que não chega para molhar o chão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 11:31)

V.R.S.A.

Vai caindo de forma praticamente moderada e persistente. Sem vento! e muito menos actividade eléctrica para já. Muita humidade se faz sentir! As células estão muito embebidas para já!! A falta de calor está a estragar isto!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2015 às 11:33)

8,9mm acumulados e parece que a frente por aqui já passou......


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 11:44)

E pronto, a frente passou e pouco largou


----------



## Thomar (17 Mar 2015 às 12:01)

Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA, nota-se que a chuva/frente desloca-se agora no sentido NNE,
sendo assim espero ver alguma chuva digna desse nome ainda por aqui, já que ainda só chuviscou (algo entre 1mm e 2mm)
e o chão só se encontra meio molhado.


----------



## srr (17 Mar 2015 às 12:05)

Aqui nem 1 mm .


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2015 às 13:17)

4,5mm por aqui e continua, pausadamente... 9,2ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

Ora vai a imagem da manha tirada 12h em ponto a umas mammatus que por aqui se fizeram mostrar!







Um pouco tímidas mas é o que há até agora!


----------



## Thomar (17 Mar 2015 às 14:50)

Este evento aqui por Ponte de Sôr não regista para já qualquer coisa de significativo...
Por agora vai caindo mais uns pingos espaçados, o vento é fraco (mais fraco de que hoje de manhã),
o céu continua nublado e a temperatura ronda os +12ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 15:20)

Células com atividade eléctrica, no baixo Alentejo e interior do Algarve 





IPMA:




Mas o melhor parece estar em Espanha, na zona de Sevilha/Cádiz


----------



## Thomar (17 Mar 2015 às 16:31)

Finalmente chove em condições!  

Choveu 15 minutos de forma moderada e agora já uns 15 minutos que chove fraco.

O vento é fraquinho e a temperatura desceu, agora +10º/10,5ºC!


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2015 às 16:34)

StormRic disse:


> Em vez de "" não seria "" ?
> 
> Alegremo-nos, não vai ser muita mas esta chuva devia ser uma pequena festa, dada a situação de seca presente, especialmente no centro e sul.


Até percebo o que dizes, mas estava tão bem a curar a minha gripe que a chuva não me calhava. A sorte é que não precisei de sair de casa hoje. 

Está um belo dia de chuva às pancadas, mas quando é para chover é com força.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2015 às 16:44)

9,3ºC e 6,6mm...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 18:11)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Por aqui vai chuvendo de fraco a moderado, mas sempre constante... A ver se isto melhora!



A estação do IPMA resolveu "secar": *0,1 mm* acumulados aí. 
Perto, em Castro Marim, *13,9 mm*.
*10,5 mm* em Faro.

Esperava-se mais para o sotavento e Leste alentejano.



SpiderVV disse:


> 9,3ºC e 6,6mm...



*6,4 mm* (cidade) e *7,9 mm* nas IPMA de Portalegre, está fraquinho mas haverá mais quando a depressão descair para sul.
Belo panorama, ventos diferenciados nos níveis baixos, visíveis pelos pequenos cumulus que parecem correr inclinados.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mar 2015 às 18:23)

Boas,
por aqui tem chovido, mas não tem sido nada de especial ora vai chovendo fraco ou moderado, o acumulado anda á volta dos 7/8 mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> A estação do IPMA resolveu "secar": *0,1 mm* acumulados aí.
> Perto, em Castro Marim, *13,9 mm*.
> *10,5 mm* em Faro.
> 
> ...




Sim, reparei na falha da RUEMA de VRSA... está sequinha! acontece... mas posso garantir a olho nu que foi mais ou menos o mesmo que em Castro Marim.  Não esperava muito mais, alias todos os modelos apontavam para os 10 a 15mm acumulados aqui na zona, para a primeira frente.

Segundo o WRF, e algumas saídas da GFS e ECW o cenário de maior acumulação e actividade será durante esta madrugada, sendo que o WRF entre as 2 e as 4 da matina e a GFS entre as 9 e as 12h da manha. Todavia já se sabe como são os modelos perante cenários de instabilidade.

Também não estava previsto uma baixa secundaria em cima do Alentejo e sinceramente não sei que alterações irá fazer em relação ás previsões das próximas horas ... está tudo muito em aberto. Sinceramente ou será tudo ou será nada tal como a ultima saída da GFS que é uma autentica bodega!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 19:13)

Boas,

Um aguaceiro moderado por aqui... e bem sentido (grande molha que apanhei  )


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 22:33)

O núcleo de baixas pressões , está neste momento a Oeste de Sagres.




Visível a formação de células que devem atingir a zona de Portimão ,vindas de SW


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã e chuva, a tarde foi de sol com nuvens e nada mais a assinalar.

Máxima: 15.7ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC
actual: 10.7ºC

Precipitação: 13 mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 00:55)

Imagem sat24 ( 00:30h)




Será que se vê de Faro?


----------



## MikeCT (18 Mar 2015 às 12:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem sat24 ( 00:30h)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viu-se uns clarões mas coisa pouca...


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2015 às 12:18)

Neste momento cai alguma morrinha em Ponte de Sôr. Vento Fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:35)

Começam a cair alguns aguaceiros


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2015 às 14:55)

As massas convectivas associadas á depressão manteem-se a sudeste do Algarve...
Parece que temos um bom exemplo do trauma do "Foge tudo para a Andaluzia"...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2015 às 15:16)

Boa chuvada agora em Lagoa


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:16)

Pequeno aguaceiro de granizo há instantes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Pequeno aguaceiro de granizo há instantes!


Deve ser esta célula cor amarela :


----------



## vamm (18 Mar 2015 às 15:33)

Um solinho super quentinho e agradável, enquanto que para S/SO é este panorama.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2015 às 15:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Pequeno aguaceiro de granizo há instantes!



15:00


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:52)

Céu bastante carregado e vai caindo alguns aguaceiros!
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2015 às 17:30)

Já ontem a chuva não tinha sido nada de especial, então hoje nem vê-la, uma pessoa á espera de chuva decente e nada, neste momento já muitas abertas no céu.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2015 às 19:44)




----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2015 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com um aguaceiro por volta das 8h30m - 9h, agora vai chovendo e o radar está interessante, embora passe sempre a roçar neste cantinho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 22:28)

Belo festival elétrico, é uma pena estar é no mar




Alguém do Algarve consegue ver algo


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2015 às 23:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Belo festival elétrico, é uma pena estar é no mar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eheh... Não... daqui onde estou não se vê nada...só chuvinha fraca mesmo... :P


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2015 às 23:10)

Talvez para Vila Real de Santo António e Monte Gordo esteja um belo panorama na praia. 
Vinha bem era uma noite quente para poder apreciar o festival no areal


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 23:20)

Estava a ver na live cam da praia da luz ,se consegui avistar mas não ..
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-luz/
-----
Do outro lado da península no mar mediterrâneo , as trovoadas que andam por lá , consegue-se vê-las aqui:https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/w...enciana/alicante/benidorm-playa-poniente.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Talvez para Vila Real de Santo António e Monte Gordo esteja um belo panorama na praia.
> Vinha bem era uma noite quente para poder apreciar o festival no areal


Do outro lado da fronteira ,em Ayamonte - Isla Canela, deve se conseguir ver qualquer coisa..
http://islacanelaayamonte.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=101


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2015 às 17:28)

anda uma trovoada ai para os lados de Serpa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

Começa a chover: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## Thomar (19 Mar 2015 às 17:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a chover: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


Estive a ver a webcam e o céu apresenta-se bem escuro. Sortudo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2015 às 18:03)

Por aqui também deve começar a chover em breve, daqui a 1-1:30h, pelo radar e pelos modelos. Por agora céu com algumas nuvens altas e médias de Cumulus circundantes. 14,2ºC e vento moderado por agora.


----------



## talingas (19 Mar 2015 às 18:50)

Por aqui o Sol já se foi preparar para o evento de amanhã... Foi um dia onde o Sol ora brilhava ora se escondia... Tmax: 17ºC.  Por agora 12,7ºC..


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

E falando em panoramas...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2015 às 19:20)

Boas,
Pelas imagens de radar e satélite parece estar a dirigir-se para aqui uma linha de instabilidade vinda de Espanha, que deverá provocar chuva. veremos


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Já começou a chover por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

Aqui já pinga fraco também. Ambiente abafado com 13,8ºC e vento com rajadas de leste.


----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2015 às 20:35)

Por aqui, 12ºC e umas pingas gradas de vez em quando. Mas chuva durante o dia, nem vê-la.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

58mm em 3 meses...

a média são 151mm. Não chega a 40% do valor normal.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 02:39)

david 6 disse:


> anda uma trovoada ai para os lados de Serpa





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a chover: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



Parece que tiveram uma trovoada fraquinha a Leste de Serpa.





Caso sintam alguma frustração com o desenrolar da situação em toda a zona sul, evidenciada por aquele mapa de descargas, têm a minha solidariedade...


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2015 às 09:23)

Bom dia!  Com nevoeiro a levantar no momento.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2015 às 11:35)

O Algarve quer-se solidarizar com o resto do país   Nem num evento teoricamente com boas chances a nosso favor conseguimos marcar pontos...enfim quando o ano é mau as coisas correm sempre mal. Quanto aos próximos dias são uma incógnita...é de esperar mais alguns mm's, insuficientes talvez em muitos locais, face ao que é necessário e depois celebrar a chegada em força da Primavera.
Pelo que vejo nos modelos essa este ano não se quer atrasar. Já se teve um primeiro início e agora talvez seja o oficial.
Por este andar das duas uma ou o Verão vai entrar muito cedo ou ainda vamos ter muita história por contar.


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

Nota-se que o tempo mudou bastante. Está abafado, mais nublado e algumas nuvens têm aspecto de trovoada.


----------



## talingas (20 Mar 2015 às 15:58)

Por aqui o céu já tomou "forma"... (15ºC)  

pelas 14:30H estava assim: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pelas 15:45H:


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite do Sat24, o baixo alentejo, zona fronteiriça com Espanha,
deverá ser contemplado com chuva e trovoada daqui a 1H30m/2H.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2015 às 17:16)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui a atmosfera está altamente instável... as nuvens formam e deformam-se a uma rapidez brutal!! Isto está a ficar á 'States' ... Tempo abafado e vento variável... A ver se é desta!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2015 às 17:21)

Por aqui já chove fraco , o céu tem mesmo aspecto de trovoada, era bom que viesse uma


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2015 às 17:32)

Ela vem a todo vapor!!


----------



## talingas (20 Mar 2015 às 17:36)

Confirma. Caíram há pouco umas pingas tímidas, mas coisa pouca... Veremos se fica por aqui...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2015 às 18:41)

Acho que fiz a festa antes do tempo... já estou a ver as coisas muito torcidas á chegada! a estrutura está danificada e a perder intensidade!!


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Mar 2015 às 18:45)

sim penso que está com medo de entrar em Portugal...


----------



## supercell (20 Mar 2015 às 19:17)

Parece estar a entrar uma célula pelo Alentejo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 19:32)




----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de satélite do Sat24, o baixo alentejo, zona fronteiriça com Espanha,
> deverá ser contemplado com chuva e trovoada daqui a 1H30m/2H.





supercell disse:


> Parece estar a entrar uma célula pelo Alentejo...



Acho que desta vez vai mesmo chover no sueste alentejano e sotavento algarvio:


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 19:47)

Estas 5 estações do IPMA devem acumular bastante


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 19:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estas 5 estações do IPMA devem acumular bastante



É um grupo de células já de longo curso, enquanto estavam em Espanha tiveram muita actividade eléctrica mas à medida que progridem para oeste, vão esmorecendo:













Com o registo da última descarga já há 50 minutos deve ter terminado.

Entretanto outras células, fracas, mas no litoral a oeste de Faro produziram até às 19:45, *2,8* mm na estação de Almancil:


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2015 às 20:12)

Já esmoreceram mesmo.... ainda não foi desta...


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 20:56)

Quarteira já acumulou *4,1* mm desde as 19h; Almancil *3* mm; Albufeira *2,3* mm.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> É um grupo de células já de longo curso, enquanto estavam em Espanha tiveram muita actividade eléctrica mas à medida que progridem para oeste, vão esmorecendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> Acho que desta vez vai mesmo chover no sueste alentejano e sotavento algarvio:


Desconfio que a Faro nem a chuva chega...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2015 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, foi o eclipse pelo canudo  e ainda por cima, as pingas que caem volta e meia trazem terra que deixam os carros completamente castanhos, quanto mais miséria, mais miséria vem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:24)

Aí está a chuva daquele grupo de células já moribundas a chegar a Vale Formoso:







MikeCT disse:


> Desconfio que a Faro nem a chuva chega...



estão ali uns *0,3* _milímetrozinhos_


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2015 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está a chuva daquele grupo de células já moribundas a chegar a Vale Formoso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso foi no aeroporto..aqui na minha estação na cidade nem molhou o chão


----------



## Thomar (21 Mar 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
Já chuviscou hoje durante um quarto de hora por volta das 8H da manhã.
Ás 8h45m estavam +11,5ºC (termómetro do carro) dentro de Ponte de Sôr.
Vento fraco e algumas abertas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 12:33)

Halo solar perto do Guadiana


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 14:35)

Pelo radar parece vir aí qualquer coisa...  céu carregado a leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

Já ouço trovoada a norte...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 15:57)

Chove bem forte em Elvas, mas agora sem trovoada...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2015 às 15:59)

Por aqui céu muito carregado e o vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2015 às 16:28)

e como sempre neste tipo de situações( convecção) não irá dar em nada por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 16:52)

Já chegado a Portalegre, sim, de facto, absolutamente nada.  Apenas houve um aumento da intensidade do vento à formação de uma célula circundante, mas nada de mais.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2015 às 17:12)

Entre as 15h e as 16h caíram *12mm* em Mértola, Vale Formoso.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mar 2015 às 17:15)

Não estejam muito expectantes! Os próximos dias não trazer muitas "melhoras" no sentido que nós gostaríamos  A situação mais uma vez não é favorável a nós. Há que esperar por melhores dias!

Em contrapartida por onde estou neste momento, em Perpignan, no Sul de França chove intensamente! Este vai ser um dia de 100mm ou mais.(a depressão está mesmo a favor injectando uma corrente de sueste que atravessa o golfo de Lion) Também a última vez que choveu a sério foi no fim de Novembro e caíram em muitos locais mais de 300mm. Em 2 dias aqui chove mais do que em ano e meio em muitos locais do Sul de Portugal. Não deixa de ser interessante notar estes contrastes entre 2 supostos climas Mediterrânicos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 17:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Halo solar perto do Guadiana



Com que angular foi feita esta foto? Tem uma configuração estranha este halo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 17:29)

A célula que passou em Vale Formoso foi das mais fortes até agora, e com actividade eléctrica:













Conseguiram fotos dela?


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 17:50)

Continuam a passar células em corredores bem definidos:





Bom aguaceiro em Elvas:




 6,9 mm acumulado do dia até às 18h em Elvas

Além dos 12mm da hora anterior, mais 3,6 mm para Vale Formoso:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2015 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Com que angular foi feita esta foto? Tem uma configuração estranha este halo.


Ok, essa pergunta confirma a minha dúvida inicial então. Foi tirada com o smartphone, mas também fiquei na dúvida se seria realmente um halo ou não, mas postei a foto na mesma...

14,1ºC por aqui com céu nublado, e várias células visíveis a Sul.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Mar 2015 às 18:44)

Chove moderadamente em Moura há cerca de 15 minutos. Atividade elétrica residual (avistei apenas um raio, seguido do respetivo trovão).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mar 2015 às 18:50)

Em Serpa nada....


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 19:19)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chove moderadamente em Moura há cerca de 15 minutos. Atividade elétrica residual (avistei apenas um raio, seguido do respetivo trovão).











MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Em Serpa nada....



Serpa tem estado num corredor entre células. Bastante intensas agora aquelas que se acercam de Beja e passam em Moura nesta altura. Acho que vão chegar a Serpa também.





Na última hora, a dispersão das estações no Alentejo torna difícil ter uma imagem completa da situação. Sem dúvida que é fundamental o aparecimento de novas estações e daí o incentivo e apoio que todas as iniciativas da MeteoAlentejo merecem .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mar 2015 às 19:32)

Começa a chover: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 19:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a chover: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



 festa!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 19:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



 pingos grandes, vamos lá ver se acumula algo interessante.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mar 2015 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> pingos grandes, vamos lá ver se acumula algo interessante.


duvido....


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> duvido....



Os ecos de radar, quer de Coruche quer de Loulé mostram uma área extensa que vai passar por aí.
A propósito, quero dar os parabéns pelo excelente site do MeteoAlentejo que está com um funcionamento e apresentação impecáveis.
Deixo a sugestão de talvez substituir ou acrescentar o radar IPMA individual, Coruche ou Loulé, pois as imagens do mosaico agora depois de juntarem o de Arouca são muito atrasadas e só de meia em meia hora. Para um seguimento em tempo mais útil tenho usado preferencialmente os radares individuais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 19:58)

0,3 mm na *Herdade Bemposta, EPDRS IBEJASER3*
1,3 mm na* Serpa IBEJASER2*.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Eventos severos com ecos espectaculares nas regiões do Sul de Portugal esta tarde e nenhuma fotografia.

Precisamos de fotografias


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Mar 2015 às 21:57)

Apenas duas fotos do evento de hoje à tarde. A maior parte da atividade deve ter estado sobre Marmelar/Vidigueira.

1.ª foto, por volta das 18:05. Direção NE





2.ª foto, vinte minutos depois (18:25). NE


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia desinteressante, céu nublado e sem chuva, mais um mês seco por estas bandas...
Estão 12,4°C


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2015 às 13:44)

Fotos da célula de ontem perto de Elvas...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:08)

Celula valente a sudeste de Aljezur.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:17)

Céu interessante a norte do Burgau.






Fonte: http://burgau.org/?page_id=26


----------



## jonekko (22 Mar 2015 às 15:05)

Chove bem e troveja por grândola!!!


----------



## supercell (22 Mar 2015 às 15:14)




----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:00)

E fotos pessoal, está demais o radar.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:05)

Enquantos que uns reclamam por não chover no Alentejo e não haver condições para a ocorrência de trovoada, neste momento céu muito instável em Serpa no Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 16:14)

Céu espectacular em Serpa, vejam na webcam do MeteoAlentejo!
Já há actividade eléctrica por lá.










As células têm aparecido no Alentejo e Algarve como cogumelos, alguns ecos vermelhos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 16:25)

*12 mm* nesta estação perto de Alvalade:





Panóias também já começou a acumular, 1,5 mm.


----------



## vamm (22 Mar 2015 às 16:38)

Trovoada por todo o lado
 Em Ourique está um temporal dos bons.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 16:45)

vamm disse:


> Trovoada por todo o lado
> Em Ourique está um temporal dos bons.



Já vão aparecendo os registos de descargas embora o detector do IPMA deixe passar muitas:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:06)

vamm disse:


> Trovoada por todo o lado
> Em Ourique está um temporal dos bons.



Potentes células em vários pontos do Alentejo.
Ourique é o pólo da trovoada nesta altura.









Dilúvio em Panóias, já vai nos *13,7* mm

Continua bem carregado o céu em Serpa:






e já chove:

0,5 mm na *Herdade Bemposta, EPDRS IBEJASER3* 
acumulado com outro aguaceiro fraco que caíu por volta do meio-dia.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2015 às 17:07)




----------



## PedroMAR (22 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Ourique está na TVI...


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Mar 2015 às 17:15)

PedroMAR disse:


> Ourique está na TVI...


E estava a descarregar bem lá


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:24)

PedroMAR disse:


> Ourique está na TVI...





celia salta disse:


> E estava a descarregar bem lá



A respeito de quê estava na TVI?


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Mar 2015 às 17:29)

Somos Portugal


----------



## supercell (22 Mar 2015 às 17:30)

Metam aí um vídeozinho....


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:31)

Célula forte a aproximar-se de Mértola, intensa actividade eléctrica:










Precisamos de estação em Mértola!

Céu pesado em Serpa:





Outras trovoadas perto de Beja, a SW, e entre Alcácer e Torrão.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:45)

As células têm uma trajectória geral Norte-Sul, a célula de Mértola está na verdade a afastar-se agora para SSE.
O panorama nesta altura é de lento varrimento da instabilidade para sul:





Todas as trovoadas ocorreram a partir das 13h e para sul de uma linha Alqueva-Sado


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:03)

Brutal a célula a SSW de Mértola e também a NE de Castro verde





Grande atividade elétrica 





É uma pena não haver mais utilizadores naquela zona


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:07)

Por aqui nada de chuva


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2015 às 18:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui nada de chuva



Mentiroso. Acumulaste 0,5 mm de precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mentiroso. Acumulaste 0,5 mm de precipitação.


isso foi da chuva fraquíssima da noite


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> As células têm uma trajectória geral Norte-Sul, a célula de Mértola está na verdade a afastar-se agora para SSE.



A célula que estava junto a Mertola tinha uma descolação para SSE , pois se reparares o núcleo de baixas pressões está às 18h a Leste do Alentejo 









Assim consegue-se verificar que as células mais para oeste ( Ex: Ourique , Aljustrel ,castro verde) tinham movimento para SUL e as que estavam pelo Vale do Guadiana e fronteira tinham uma pequena componente de leste.


Numa outra perspectiva consegue-se  ver este panorama :


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

Agora sim chove:
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> isso foi da chuva fraquíssima da noite


Agora sim parece que está a chover aí 





Edit: Escreveste um pouco antes...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 18:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Agora sim chove:
> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


Aqui está a célula :


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

Em Vendas Novas sigo com céu muito nublado e 13.8ºC
Ainda não choveu aqui, nem de manhã nem agora à tarde.


----------



## vamm (22 Mar 2015 às 19:55)

Só tenho a dizer que há muito tempo não via o céu tão carregado e tão negro como vi hoje. Não tive tempo para fotos, porque estava na Festa do Porco Preto (que passou na TVI). Choveu sem parar umas boas 3 horas seguidas, em certos sítios nas redondezas chegou mesmo a cair granizo, até fez activar o alarme de alguns carros.

Nota-se bem que a primavera chegou


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 20:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Assim consegue-se verificar que as células mais para oeste ( Ex: Ourique , Aljustrel ,castro verde) tinham movimento para SUL e as que estavam pelo Vale do Guadiana e fronteira tinham uma pequena componente de leste.



 boa análise! 



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Agora sim chove:
> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



O acumulado em Serpa passou dos 0,5mm para *3,0* mm! Finalmente alguma rega, pouca mas já alivia as plantas um bocadinho.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

vamm disse:


> Choveu sem parar umas boas 3 horas seguidas, em certos sítios nas redondezas chegou mesmo a cair granizo, até fez activar o alarme de alguns carros.



Essa é a informação de situações que até agora nos tem faltado mas que suspeitamos terem ocorrido em vários pontos do Alentejo dados os fortíssimos ecos de radar e estimativas de precipitação que ocorreram de forma dispersa.
Por exmplo, estimativa do acumulado em uma hora às 16h, 17h e 18h













*10,2* mm em Alvalade (IPMA) e *14,2* mm em Panóias (WU) são os maiores acumulados que foram registados durante a tarde. Houve com certeza acumulados bastante maiores em outros pontos sem estações para os registar.


----------



## frederico (22 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

A estação do CCV Tavira segue o mês com 33 mm. Pouco, muito pouco para os ecossistemas. 

Este tipo de evento favorece mais o interior alentejano ou o nordeste algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

Bastante actividade eléctrica a sul.  Uma linha com actividade eléctrica a sul, cerca duns 20 kms da costa algarvia que ocupa a costa sul quase toda, desde Sagres a VRSA.


----------



## vamm (22 Mar 2015 às 23:00)

StormRic disse:


> Essa é a informação de situações que até agora nos tem faltado mas que suspeitamos terem ocorrido em vários pontos do Alentejo dados os fortíssimos ecos de radar e estimativas de precipitação que ocorreram de forma dispersa.
> Por exmplo, estimativa do acumulado em uma hora às 16h, 17h e 18h
> 
> 
> ...



É bem possivel! Quando cheguei a Ourique pelas 15h ja se via e ouvia a trovoada na direcção de Panóias. Perto das 16h30/17h disseram-nos que estava a cair imenso granizo lá, que nunca tinham visto nada assim.
Em Ourique foi só mesmo a chuva grada sem parar, relampagos por todo o lado e pelas 18h a trovoada seguia para Castro Verde.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 00:22)

frederico disse:


> A estação do CCV Tavira segue o mês com 33 mm. Pouco, muito pouco para os ecossistemas.
> 
> Este tipo de evento favorece mais o interior alentejano ou o nordeste algarvio.



Principalmente porque para trás estão três meses secos, sempre abaixo da mediana ou até do 3º decil.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2015 às 12:01)

StormRic disse:


> Principalmente porque para trás estão três meses secos, sempre abaixo da mediana ou até do 3º decil.


A seca vai entrar em força agora com ao anti-ciclone fortíssimo previsto e temperaturas talvez já bem próximas dos 30ºc. Senão começarmos a ver alguma mudança para a 2ª semana de Abril vamos chegar a Maio de rastos. Os 33mm de Tavira não representam a generalidade do Algarve. Na maior parte os valores são mais baixos.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2015 às 17:47)

que escuridão agora! fez-se de noite


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 17:56)

Sim, células em aproximação. 54 km/h de rajada nos últimos minutos e temp. a descer a pique com 10,8ºC. (À direita da imagem)


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 18:09)

Granizo!


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2015 às 18:13)

aqui só caem umas pingas


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 18:14)

Sim, aqui também já acalmou. O round 2 será um pouco mais logo, mas não deverá ser tão intenso (isto é, haver granizo devido a convectividade).

8,9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mar 2015 às 22:17)

Está a nevar em Marvão


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Está a nevar em Marvão



A meteorologia está toda marada.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 22:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Está a nevar em Marvão


Nada de chocante, a cota está a 800m e vai descer aos 700 ainda. Por aqui a 400m, 5,9ºC e vai chovendo.


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2015 às 22:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> A meteorologia está toda marada.


Qual é o espanto mesmo? Marvão está acima de 800 metros. Neva por lá muita vez.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:31)

neve em Marvão, o video é retirado do facebook


eu já esperava que caisse algo nos pontos mais altos de são mamede, mas em Marvão nunca pensei que caisse algo


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2015 às 22:45)

david 6 disse:


> neve em Marvão, o video é retirado do facebook
> 
> 
> eu já esperava que caisse algo nos pontos mais altos de são mamede, mas em Marvão nunca pensei que caisse algo


Já vi nevar em Marvão, ainda não percebi qual o espanto. 

Fica no interior a uma boa altitude.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:47)

trepkos disse:


> Já vi nevar em Marvão, ainda não percebi qual o espanto.
> 
> Fica no interior a uma boa altitude.



eu estou um pouco espantado porque pensava que as cotas iam andar nos 800 metros, e está abaixo disso


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

Marvão está aos 800m... E sim as cotas vão baixar mais um bocado ainda, mas não passarão dos 700m para baixo.


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

david 6 disse:


> eu estou um pouco espantado porque pensava que as cotas iam andar nos 800 metros, e está abaixo disso


Marvão está acima dos 800 metros.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

trepkos disse:


> Marvão está acima dos 800 metros.



olha pois está , o meteograma engana as pessoas com os 666 metros, sendo assim erro meu


----------



## talingas (24 Mar 2015 às 01:57)

Vai chovendo fraco puxado com rajadas, 4,1°C. Marvão e outros pontos mais altos aqui da serra talvez ainda levem  com uns floquitos...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2015 às 02:21)

Vai chovendo com rajadas sim, com máximo de 58 km/h. 4,9ºC, vento ainda com rajadas, o windchill deve estar bonito deve.  6mm.


----------



## talingas (24 Mar 2015 às 08:53)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco com 6,0°C. O resultado foi este...


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2015 às 12:50)

Por aqui muito vento gelado desde ontem à tarde e o céu muito carregado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 16:01)

talingas disse:


> Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco com 6,0°C. O resultado foi este...



 os aguaceiros matinais são os melhores! E com um panorama desses então. Perfeito o registo das cores, e nota-se ligeiramente o segundo arco do lado esquerdo. Bela foto!
Costumo reparar que não são os aguaceiros fortes os melhores para se ver arco-íris, talvez devido à dimensão dos pingos, é preferível serem pequenos.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2015 às 18:16)

Boas,
Por aqui de madrugada e inicio da manhã alguns aguaceiros e vento frio, até houve um arco-íris bem bonito, como já foi aqui relatado.
Parece que o fato de ter nevado em Marvão foi algo incomum, perfeitamente normal  mesmo no inicio da primavera, é também provável que durante a madrugada tenham caído uns flocos na serra de São Mamede


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2015 às 18:39)

O céu está com um aspecto assustador 
Começou a passar aqui um manto negro (a foto ficou mais escura do que devia, mas foi com o telemóvel).






O radar acusa ali um pontinho azul:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 23:10)

vamm disse:


> O céu está com um aspecto assustador
> Começou a passar aqui um manto negro (a foto ficou mais escura do que devia, mas foi com o telemóvel).



Esse olhar artístico não falha! 

O pequeno aglomerado em dissipação tinha vindo de longe, de norte, e desapareceu pouco depois. Por vezes é durante a fase final que as nuvens tomam aspectos mais fotogénicos.


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2015 às 12:47)

Por aqui nada de especial. Houve a chuvinha nos dias anteriores. Pouca, mas sempre bem vinda.
Grande registo a neve em Marvão! Muito bom, quase em Abril... 

Hoje o dia tem sido muito desagradável devido ao vento frio que tem estado a soprar do quadrante Norte.

Neste momento registo 13,6ºC (com um winchil de 7,7ºC)  e a mínima durante a madrugada foi de 6,1ºC às 06h23.
A maior rajada até agora foi de 57,9 km/h pelas 09h23, que é simultaneamente a mais elevada deste Março que vai chegando ao fim.

Abraço!


----------



## vamm (25 Mar 2015 às 14:20)

StormRic disse:


> Esse olhar artístico não falha!


Nunca! 

Por aqui hoje está céu limpo, o sol até aquece nos sítios abrigados, mas está um vento moderado um pouco incomodo.


----------



## Agreste (25 Mar 2015 às 22:51)

amanhã com muito menos vento, o dia vai ser bem mais quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado.

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 9.0 ºC
actual: 13.1ºC

Será, que o recorde absoluto da temperatura máxima do mês de Março, na estação Faro (Aeroporto) será batido, não sei se o recorde é aquele que o IPMA apresenta nas normais que é de 28.9ºC. Se cair, o recorde será mais um mês a cair, desde 2004 que os recordes absolutos em Faro, tem sido batidos, foi o de Julho, Outubro e Maio, e os recordes tiveram uma diferença considerável em relação ao recorde anterior.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 05:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será, que o recorde absoluto da temperatura máxima do mês de Março, na estação Faro (Aeroporto) será batido, não sei se o recorde é aquele que o IPMA apresenta nas normais que é de 28.9ºC. Se cair, o recorde será mais um mês a cair, desde 2004 que os recordes absolutos em Faro, tem sido batidos, foi o de Julho, Outubro e Maio, e os recordes tiveram uma diferença considerável em relação ao recorde anterior.



Nas Normais 1931-60 o valor máximo para Março em Faro é de 26 ºC, mas atenção que a estação de nome "Faro" tem mudado de local.
Os extremos asolutos que são apresentados para cada estação dizem respeito ao período de funcionamento da estação, pelo menos é o que se pode depreender das datas apresentadas. Não sei é se estão actualizados com os anos mais recentes; nas Normais dizem respeito só aos trinta anos. Por exemplo, a máxima absoluta para Viseu é de 44 ºC, atingida em 1932, mas nas Normais 81-10 o valor máximo que aparece é 40,5 ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2015 às 13:28)

Já nos 22,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2015 às 13:35)

StormRic disse:


> Nas Normais 1931-60 o valor máximo para Março em Faro é de 26 ºC, mas atenção que a estação de nome "Faro" tem mudado de local.



Interessante... não me tinha apercebido... No inicio deste mês já tive 27,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes 
Ainda assim não foi o mais alto registado em Março neste local... em Março de 2009, no primeiro mês de vida da estação, tive 28,1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa: 24,5ºC
Herda. Bemposta: 24,5ºC
Beja: 22,7ºC


----------



## MikeCT (28 Mar 2015 às 09:33)

Em Faro cidade, às 8:58 já tinhamos 24,1ºC. Vento fraco, hoje a praia promete


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

Grande brasa no *Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa*.
*29,3ºC* 

A EMA do Aerodromo de Portimão vai pelo mesmo caminho, às 13 horas registava *27,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2015 às 14:17)

StormRic disse:


> Nas Normais 1931-60 o valor máximo para Março em Faro é de 26 ºC, mas atenção que a estação de nome "Faro" tem mudado de local.
> Os extremos asolutos que são apresentados para cada estação dizem respeito ao período de funcionamento da estação, pelo menos é o que se pode depreender das datas apresentadas. Não sei é se estão actualizados com os anos mais recentes; nas Normais dizem respeito só aos trinta anos. Por exemplo, a máxima absoluta para Viseu é de 44 ºC, atingida em 1932, mas nas Normais 81-10 o valor máximo que aparece é 40,5 ºC.



Nas normais 81-10, assim como nas 71-00, o máximo que aparece é referente ao período de 30 anos considerado, e não desde a existência da estação. 
Olhando por exemplo para Lisboa (geofísico) no mês de Agosto:
Entre 71-00 a temperatura máxima registada em Agosto foi 37,9ºC (24/08/1978), valor que consta dessa normal. No entanto o recorde absoluto da estação para esse mês datava de 16/08/1943: 40,3ºC.
No período 81-10, o recorde passa a 41,8ºC (01/08/2003), valor máximo desse período e simultaneamente o valor absoluto, para o mês, nessa estação. (Desde 1941).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2015 às 14:30)

Sim, no Sítio das Fontes está quentinho... já esteve nos 29,4ºC e com 34% de humidade, com fluxo de Norte.
Em Carvoeiro o vento está de SW, aumentando a humidade para os 64% e baixando a temperaturas, que está nos  22,3ºC neste momento mas já esteve nos 24,2ºC esta manhã, quando o vento ainda estava de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 14:52)

Bastante quente , no Algarve






No litoral é sempre mais fresco com a brisa marítima,que é de *Norte na costa oeste * e de *W/SW na costa Sul*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 17:17)

Temperaturas às 16h




Castro Marim liderava com *28,2ºC

Interessante os ventos de direcções diferentes



*


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Nas normais 81-10, assim como nas 71-00, o máximo que aparece é referente ao período de 30 anos considerado, e não desde a existência da estação.



Precisamente, mas eu expliquei-me mal, estava a referir-me ao valor apresentado na página do IPMA nos extremos climatológicos porque estava a responder a uma dúvida sobre o que aparece na página do IPMA.
Nos extremos climatológicos os valores referem-se ao período de funcionamento de cada estação; nas Normais, ao período considerado. O exemplo que dei para Viseu mostra isso mesmo.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Mar 2015 às 18:21)

Faro cidade chegou aos 27,3ºC  às 17:43. Amanhã temos novo record


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

Máxima de 27,2ºC
Ainda 19,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2015 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.  Amanhã, entra o horário de Verão e aí está o Verão, agora é a suar até Outubro. 

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC
actual: 21.4ºC

Só falta uma noite tropical, para arrebentar com isto.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2015 às 19:30)

Mínima de *6,6ºC* e máxima de 22,5ºC. A temperatura aumentou em quase *10ºC* à viragem do vento para NE de manhã. 19,7ºC actuais.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2015 às 22:09)

Mais um dia de praia por aqui, com as máximas a subir aos *28,4ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e aos *26,3ºC* em Carvoeiro.
No Sábado registei novo recorde para o mês Março na estação das Fontes, com os *29,4ºC* registados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2015 às 22:53)

Estações no Algarve com máxima *>=25ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2015 às 00:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estações no Algarve com máxima *>=25ºC*



Juntava mais 2 registos.

Tavira: *27,8ºC
http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/*

Faro(Aeroporto): *28,3ºC* (recorde ou nem por isso? )
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08554&ano=2015&mes=3&day=29&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Juntava mais 2 registos.
> 
> Tavira: *27,8ºC
> http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/*
> ...



Desconhecia essa estação em *Tavira*, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2015 às 03:37)

Vicissitudes do vento... 9,4ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2015 às 14:52)

26,7ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 15:51)

Agora ,Vilamoura e Santa barbara com temperaturas superiores a *30ºC*

Imagem das 15:30H


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2015 às 19:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faro(Aeroporto): *28,3ºC* (recorde ou nem por isso? )
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08554&ano=2015&mes=3&day=29&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30



Andou lá perto. O recorde é 28,9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

Estações no Algarve com máxima superior a *25ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2015 às 22:54)

A estação do Cerro Azul, Estói, é estranho aonde fica Estói e aonde fica o Cerro Azui.  Cerro Azul fica no concelho de Olhão, na estrada entre Moncarapacho e Estói, não sei porquê, mas não sou muito de fiar nos valores que apresenta essa estação. Mesmo, de Inverno, a estação não apresentava valores baixos das mínimas e aquilo é uma baixa, muito estranho. Conheço a urbanização, no Inverno aquilo é um congelador autêntico e agora com valores um pouco inflacionados para cima entre 2 a 3ºC. ou até mais.

Apresento um exemplo, como podia apresentar mais uns quantos exemplos:

Dia 6 de Fevereiro 2015:

Dados meus (máx/mín):

12.3ºC/2.8ºC

Dados da estação Faro (Aeroporto):

14.2ºC/3.2ºC

Dados da estação Cerro Azul:

18.5ºC/5.3ºC

Existem mais exemplos, que algo não bate bem, para mim, a estação não tem RS e isso inflaciona as temperaturas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 23:18)

Pelo que vejo no mapa,  a estação do Cerro Azul, Estói parece que está instalada na Rua Cerro Azul..
A uma cota de 55metros





Netatmos por perto desta, temos 22ºC em Almancil e 21ºC em Faro e Santa Luzia.





É possível que esta Netatmo , não tenha um RS e assim as máximas sobem um pouco.
Mas se não tem RS, as mínimas não deviam ser inflacionadas (penso eu)..


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2015 às 05:38)

Lá vai o vento outra vez.   





Este ano as inversões estão fortes por aqui, mas assim que há uma brisa de leste, a inversão é violentamente quebrada. 

Edit: 18,1°C...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2015 às 09:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> ...
> Netatmos por perto desta, temos 22ºC em Almancil e 21ºC em Faro e Santa Luzia.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, essas Netatmos não têm RS, pelo que a sua fiabilidade deixa muitas dúvidas. As máximas devem ficar inflacionadas... resta saber em quantos graus...
Ainda para mais esta estação tem o "invólucro" exterior em alumínio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2015 às 13:59)

26,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2015 às 15:06)

28,1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2015 às 16:18)

29,1ºC, amanhã devemos passar os 30ºC


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2015 às 16:37)

Máximas do ano até à presente data, registadas há pouco em ambas as estações:
*Sitio das Fontes: 29,6ºC*
*Carvoeiro: 28,1ºC*

Até ao final da tarde ainda poderão subir mais um pouco


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 16:54)

Temperaturas atuais


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2015 às 17:07)

Máximas até ao momento:
Serpa: 29,3ºC
Herda. Bemposta: 28,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

Ainda 19,2ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 23:48)

A esta hora bastantes estações registam temperaturas superiores a *20ºC




*

Deixo também o resumo das temperaturas máximas nas estações do Algarve





Destaque para esta última estação em Tavira que registou uns quentinhos *30,8ºC*
Alguém conhece a estação , sabe qual o modelo ?


----------

